# Kenpo Sticks



## phlaw (Jul 8, 2004)

I got interested in Fighting STicks when I saw "The Perfect Weapon", I am just wonderig if anyone knows who makes/sells a harness/sheath like the one Jeff Speakman wore in the movie for his sticks?


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 8, 2004)

Try Survival Sheath, They don't have one that I could find but they do custom work so I'm sure they would build you one.


----------

